# St. Peters Morgue - Jan '15



## UrbanX (Jan 21, 2015)

I’m about a year too late on this one, but was never motivated enough to make the 300 mile round trip just for this. 

But as Mr Dan and I happen to be passing, we decided to pop in.

It’s trashed. There’s no two ways about it: The water ingress is almost total, all of the body trays have gone from the fridges, the body parts board and even a whole cadaver slab have gone missing.

Still, a morgue's a morgue.





























Thanks for looking.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 21, 2015)

Sweet! You can see the difference with your new lens mate. So sharp. Very nice indeed  and yes, a morgue is a morgue


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 21, 2015)

I went here a few weeks ago.it is a real mess.it was bigger than I expected.nice shots though mate.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 21, 2015)

Cheers guys. It was a quick 30 min stop before it got dark on my way back from a lovely site (which I've promised not to post on here!) 



Mikeymutt said:


> I went here a few weeks ago.it is a real mess.it was bigger than I expected.nice shots though mate.



Its a proper Tardis isn't it! That was my first comment in there, definitely much bigger on the inside than outside!


----------



## Samy2015 (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks amazing, will defo have to give it a look if I am ever in the area x


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 21, 2015)

did the best you could, an made it tonnes better than it actually is now, well done mate!


----------



## SlimJim (Jan 21, 2015)

That stainless steel corpse slab is probably some weirdo's dinner table now  God knows why anyone would want to nick one.


----------



## mookster (Jan 21, 2015)

You're about a year too late on the title as well I think!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 21, 2015)

mookster said:


> You're about a year too late on the title as well I think!



FFS! I'm terrible! 
I get it with the Chinese new year in February too: 

It'll be the year of the Horse, but I'll keep writing 'Sheep'...


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Jan 21, 2015)

Still one I haven't managed yet but like you say a morgues a morgue. Nice shots


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 21, 2015)

Was surprised that as buggered as the place is... the taps still worked! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqP2KTKX7ME[/ame]

I've seen shots there with the power on, but with that much water around and metal switches, I didn't wanna risk it!


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 21, 2015)

The decay definitely adds to things here. Great images.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 22, 2015)

Great shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice report there mate, you should have moved my camera out of the way in that photo of the fridges! I didn't mean to leave it in your way! 

It was soo spooky though... those weird noises we kept hearing... Luckily I managed to capture them on video. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlL-AKcTD2I[/ame]


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 23, 2015)

Awesome vid Mr D!


----------



## Pilot (Jan 23, 2015)

This must have been some place in its day. May I personally wish the chav who stole the autopsy table a really nice dose of something seriously unpleasant from it.


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 24, 2015)

You've got some cracking photos mate
it still looks like its worth an explore
what's your new lens?


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 25, 2015)

I'd killed my Sigma 10-20, so now have a Canon 10-22mm. It's getting better pics, I just need to improve the photographer


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 25, 2015)

man she's looking rough these days but good that you got to see it!


----------



## brickworx (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice - i like this place....


----------



## Sectionate (Jan 26, 2015)

Should have dropped in, I am only round the corner


----------

